# eastcape glide



## LLM_Angler33 (Dec 26, 2012)

just curious if anybody is running a glide here in texas? if so how do you like it?looking into getting one but curious to its performance in our waters.


----------



## jerkyourcroaker (Aug 21, 2011)

If you email Kevin at ECC, he will be happy to send you a contact locally that has a Glide. I did the same when I bought my Vantage.


----------



## noise.boy (Mar 7, 2012)

Check with Eric Glass fly fishing guide out of South Padre. He's been running a Glide since last year.


----------



## Merc (Jun 28, 2012)

I am and like it, but it is a specialty boat and can be "tippy". My Dad and Uncle won't stand on the cooler (60's) but my friends (late 20's) have no issues.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

A buddy of mine just took delivery on his about two weeks ago, but I haven't fished on it yet or got a full report from him. Will post up when I do.


----------



## LLM_Angler33 (Dec 26, 2012)

Bruce J said:


> A buddy of mine just took delivery on his about two weeks ago, but I haven't fished on it yet or got a full report from him. Will post up when I do.


Awesome looking forward to the report.


----------



## LLM_Angler33 (Dec 26, 2012)

Merc said:


> I am and like it, but it is a specialty boat and can be "tippy". My Dad and Uncle won't stand on the cooler (60's) but my friends (late 20's) have no issues.
> View attachment 2343570


How does it handle in choppy water? It being tippy shouldn't be a problem for myself.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Approx. how much are EC Glides?

I have an unhealthy obsession with their scooter deck Fury skiffs.


----------



## Merc (Jun 28, 2012)

LLM_Angler33 said:


> How does it handle in choppy water? It being tippy shouldn't be a problem for myself.


Just need to know your limitations and what you feel comfortable with. I know that's vague but with tabs and taking your time you shouldn't be too limited. I do get wet until I get it levelled out and aimed right.

I can't help you on the new price point, I picked up the "demo" hull which is a bit rougher than the production and does not have a cap. But somewhere in the high teens or low 20's is what I've heard.


----------



## LLM_Angler33 (Dec 26, 2012)

skinnywaterfishin said:


> Approx. how much are EC Glides?
> 
> I have an unhealthy obsession with their scooter deck Fury skiffs.


http://southeastmarinesales.com/vehicle/2014-east-cape-glide-w-trailer-and-motor/

south east marine just became a dealer for east cape and it show the glide with a tiller motor just shy of $19,000


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

LLM_Angler33 said:


> http://southeastmarinesales.com/vehicle/2014-east-cape-glide-w-trailer-and-motor/
> 
> south east marine just became a dealer for east cape and it show the glide with a tiller motor just shy of $19,000


Thank you!


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

skinnywaterfishin said:


> Approx. how much are EC Glides?
> 
> I have an unhealthy obsession with their scooter deck Fury skiffs.


Right there with ya on that one bud! Been talking with Kevin over there and Capt. Barlow who runs a Fury and I am obsessed with these boats. Notably both kevin (builder) and Capt. Barlow have said no need to get the tunnel version. Also that if running the 60 etec it will get stupid good fuel mileage. Also considering the scooter deck.


----------



## sage.one (Aug 5, 2015)

I can attest to the statements about a tunnel on the fury. I have been running a non-tunnel fury on the Texas coast for the last 2.5 years and have not regretted ordering the skiff without one in it. The fury will pole in water shallow enough to see redfish backs out of the water. I have a 90 ETEC on mine and can fish any where I want. Difference in draft from a fury with a 60 is negligible and the gain in running performance is pretty impressive. I can make the run to 9-mile from bird island in just under an hour, fish all day, run back, and still be able to fish the next day or two without filling up. Great company and skiff.


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Sage do you happen to have any pictures of your boat? The scooter deck is supposed to be around 80 lbs lighter and has lots of storage under deck.


----------



## sage.one (Aug 5, 2015)

I have lots and there is also some video and pictures of it on skiffrepubilc.com. If you google 2012 East Cape Fury, you will see the pics and videos. The reason the scooter deck is lighter is there is no liner. With a traditional set up, there is a hull, liner, and top cap. With the scooter, there is no liner, thus the weight reduction. Personally, I would never own a scooter top even though I can see it's attractiveness and give kudos to East Cape for coming up with the design. When fishing bigger water, it is very nice to have a cockpit. I could not imagine attempting to get my hands into a 100+# tarpon's mouth from the flat deck of a scooter, that would be a sure way to end up in the gulf. The standard deck fury has more storage than you could possibly want. If you are worried about weight savings based on deck make up, then stuff it full of 80#s worth of stuff, whats the difference? Just something to think about and no matter what choice you make, East Cape can and will build a skiff to suit your needs as well as your wants. My skiff is currently on the market and is located in Rockport if you are interested. Pm me for more information. I have a couple of people looking at it right now and I have not listed on here yet.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

sage.one said:


> I have lots and there is also some video and pictures of it on skiffrepubilc.com. If you google 2012 East Cape Fury, you will see the pics and videos. The reason the scooter deck is lighter is there is no liner. With a traditional set up, there is a hull, liner, and top cap. With the scooter, there is no liner, thus the weight reduction. Personally, I would never own a scooter top even though I can see it's attractiveness and give kudos to East Cape for coming up with the design. When fishing bigger water, it is very nice to have a cockpit. I could not imagine attempting to get my hands into a 100+# tarpon's mouth from the flat deck of a scooter, that would be a sure way to end up in the gulf. The standard deck fury has more storage than you could possibly want. If you are worried about weight savings based on deck make up, then stuff it full of 80#s worth of stuff, whats the difference? Just something to think about and no matter what choice you make, East Cape can and will build a skiff to suit your needs as well as your wants. My skiff is currently on the market and is located in Rockport if you are interested. Pm me for more information. I have a couple of people looking at it right now and I have not listed on here yet.


Gosh sage, after reading about your wonderful experiences with your Fury I was surprised to see you're selling it. Do you mind me asking why?


----------



## sage.one (Aug 5, 2015)

Graduate school. The next two years are going to be nothing but work and studying. I can't justify keeping it during this period of my life. Ill be getting another when I'm done.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

sage.one said:


> Graduate school. The next two years are going to be nothing but work and studying. I can't justify keeping it during this period of my life. Ill be getting another when I'm done.


Man that sucks but completely understandable. Priorities.


----------



## sage.one (Aug 5, 2015)

Tell me about, sometimes being responsible just sucks.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

sage.one- I really dig that guide green on your Fury. Sorry you've got to sell.


----------



## noise.boy (Mar 7, 2012)

Sage, nice boat! Sorry to see you selling it. I second your endorsement of East Cape. Great boats and a great company! I also have a non-tunnel 2013 Fury. The more I fish the LLM the more I wish for a tunnel. But I spend a lot of time in Port O. I can still get most places I wish no problem.


----------



## sage.one (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks for the comments, it's a great skiff, fishes well, and looks good. It's being sold as a complete package with absolutely every thing you need to fish it day one. I now have it listed on craigslist and microskiff and will get the details on here soon. If you know anyone who is looking, send them my way. Great, well taken care of skiff that will make some


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

I just keep getting this nagging feeling I should order a Fury with a vented tunnel. Plus I think I want to stick to a 60 on it. But the fine boat Sage is selling would be an awesome tool for sure. Also have a feeling should order with regular cockpit as well rather than a scooter deck. Although Kevin at ECS did indicate he thought a non-tunnel hull was preferable. Just not sure about ordering a boat for ultra-shallow LLM without a tunnel. I will not pull the trigger on an order until I feel sure I am getting it set up correctly. In fact a Lostmen was actually my first choice but I wanted a more versatile boat that handles chop better. Mainly for winters in Baffin etc.


----------



## sage.one (Aug 5, 2015)

If the LLM was my primary fishing location, I would get a tunnel. I fish it a lot, but not as often as the middle coast and Louisiana so the non-tunnel works out better for me.


----------

